# Cats sneezing



## Red (Jul 7, 2015)

I have two cats.  They are sneezing about 10 times a day.  What does this mean, anyone know?  Do they get a cold sometimes.  The cats are new to me so I don't know if they have always sneezed or if they have started doing this since moving here, perhaps an allergy.

The one cat sounds like she has laryngitis. 

Please don't advise me to take them to a vet.  I do know that, but I am looking for some casual information for the time being.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 7, 2015)

Sometimes my cats would sneeze if my place needed dusting/vacuuming -- Yes they can get infections too and even allergies. And of course you know you can google on the subject of cats sneezing online to find plenty of info.  Good luck with your new kitties, Red.


----------



## Red (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks Cookie.  That is helpful and I will also google it.


----------



## Lara (Jul 7, 2015)

I looked it up for you, Red, and found two people with the same problem. If it's been going on more than a week you might think about what these two shared (with a grain of salt since they aren't vets):

"it's probably a herpes virus. It is contaigous. But it also remains dormant in the system, so if one was exposed as a kitten they would harbor it, and if they got stressed a bit they would break with it, passing it to the others. Not a big deal as long as they are eating and drinking ok."

"My cats have gone through that a few times. I just assumed it was a kitty cold- it normally goes away in a week or so. This year however, it turned into pink eye on one of my cats. It is not fun treating a cat for pink eye! Humans can not get pink eye from cats but it is very contagious to the other cats. We went through two months of treating 3 of the 4 cats for pink eye! NOT FUN! Our vet did suggest giving the cats Lysine- it is a supplement that is supposed to help boost their immune system. The vet carried a gel for fairly cheap (maybe $10) so I tried it. I would put some on their paws and they would lick it off. Pet stores might also carry Lysine. It's worth looking into!"


----------



## Red (Jul 7, 2015)

Lara said:


> I looked it up for you, Red, and found two people with the same problem. If it's been going on more than a week you might think about what these two shared (with a grain of salt since they aren't vets):
> 
> "it's probably a herpes virus. It is contaigous. But it also remains dormant in the system, so if one was exposed as a kitten they would harbor it, and if they got stressed a bit they would break with it, passing it to the others. Not a big deal as long as they are eating and drinking ok."
> 
> "My cats have gone through that a few times. I just assumed it was a kitty cold- it normally goes away in a week or so. This year however, it turned into pink eye on one of my cats. It is not fun treating a cat for pink eye! Humans can not get pink eye from cats but it is very contagious to the other cats. We went through two months of treating 3 of the 4 cats for pink eye! NOT FUN! Our vet did suggest giving the cats Lysine- it is a supplement that is supposed to help boost their immune system. The vet carried a gel for fairly cheap (maybe $10) so I tried it. I would put some on their paws and they would lick it off. Pet stores might also carry Lysine. It's worth looking into!"



Oh my goodness Lara, thank you for this information.  I guess the stress of moving might have triggered it.  They are both eating and drinking well.  

I am going to get ready and head out to the pet store right now and get some Lysine.

You have been very helpful Lara..........thanks again


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 7, 2015)

I don't think I've ever heard my cats sneeze come to think of it..


----------



## Lara (Jul 7, 2015)

Red said:
			
		

> I am going to get ready and head out to the pet store right now and get some Lysine.



Your welcome but ask questions at the pet store to verify that the info is correct first.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 9, 2015)

I would check the membranes around their eyes, inside the eyelids.  Do they look really red and/or swollen.  You can't miss it.  It will be obvious. Unless that happens I'd assume it's just an allergy and wait it out.   Maybe dust.

I had two cats one time.  Both were abandoned outdoor cats and I brought them both indoors at about the same time. They both started sneezing and got swollen red eye membranes.  Don't know if I'd call it pinkeye. Vet said one had herpes and gave it to the other.  Herpes is a virus.  There isn't much you can do to fight a virus, but you can protect against secondary bacteria infection and reduce swelling in the meantime.   He prescribed (Rx) eye drops that did seem to help (antibiotic combined with a steroid).   Steroid reduces swelling of tissue.  Terramycin is over the counter, just an antibacterial, but better than nothing.  He did give the Lysine.  I don't think it helped much, but it can't hurt.

Long story short they both recovered in about 2-3 weeks.  Then one had a relapse about 3 months later, not as serious as the first time.   That was 7 years ago. Never happened again (fingers crossed).   I only have that cat now.  She does sneeze  occasionally, but that's probably dust in my house.


----------



## Lon (Jul 9, 2015)

Something to sneeze at?






            Like humans, cats need to clear their nasal passages of irritants like dust or stray hair. So the occasional sneeze is to be expected. But cats that sneeze in fits—where one sneeze is followed by several more—or sneeze frequently over the course of several days may need to have the cause examined.The culprit could be allergies, especially if the sneezes are accompanied by a running nose or watering eyes. If you suspect allergies, consult your veterinarian. Your cat's sneezing could also be caused by an ongoing irritant in your home: cigarette smoke, some household cleansers, dust, roaches or rodents. Take note of when the sneezing occurs and work to eliminate your house of any suspected irritants. If your cat is 3 years old or older and the sneeze is accompanied by smelly breath, there may be an underlying dental problem. The most common issues are infections and gum disease—consult your veterinarian about your cat’s dental health.Sneezing paired with green mucous around the nose or eyes signals the presence of a virus or bacteria. Again, consult with your veterinarian, who can prescribe an antibiotic if needed.


----------



## imp (Jul 9, 2015)

We have had numerous cats over the years, living under a great variety of conditions. Some sneezed occasionally, some never did, but when they did, it was not repetitive, just occasional. My guess would be that sneezing which continues, not necessarily often, but continues for more than a day or two, might indicate something serous.   imp


----------

